# Uber's 2nd in Charge Gone - Article + Email



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...ment-Email-From-Departing-Uber-Executive.html

Team -
Yesterday was my last day with Uber. Starting today, David Richter,
our current VP of Strategic Initiatives, will be the new SVP of Business.
David is an extremely talented leader and I have high confidence in his
ability to help drive the company forward.

I signed on with the company almost four years ago and it has truly
been the experience of a lifetime helping Uber become the fastest
growing company of all-time -- spanning 75 countries with over 14,000
employees.

I am proud of our business team's part in contributing to the
company's overall success. We have fueled our growth by raising more
money than any other tech company in history; we completed one of
the most valuable mergers in American/Chinese tech history with the
Didi deal; and we have secured ground-breaking partnerships with
automobile companies all over the world to support our autonomous
vehicle efforts.

But I am most proud of the quality of the team we have built.
Beginning with my first day at Uber, I have been committed to building
a diverse Business Team that would be widely recognized as the best in
the technology world: one that is welcoming to people of all genders,
sexual orientations, national origins and educational backgrounds. I
am proud that our group has made so much progress toward these
goals and is a leader in the company in many of these categories. As
an Egyptian immigrant who was taken under the wing of a great
business leader like Bill Campbell, I have an abiding belief that we all
should pay it forward by ensuring that our workplace represents all
types of people.

Uber has a long way to go to achieve all that it can and I am looking
forward to seeing what you accomplish in the years ahead.
--
Emil Michael


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Emil Michael Leaves Uber*

By MIKE ISAAC

JUNE 12, 2017

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-emil-michael.html


















Emil Michael has been at the center of several controversies at Uber, including a public scandal over comments he made in 2014 about digging into the private lives of journalists. Credit David Paul Morris/Bloomberg News, via Getty Images

SAN FRANCISCO - Emil Michael, Uber's senior vice president for business and second in command at the ride-hailing company, left the company on Monday morning, according to an email sent to employees.

Mr. Michael's departure comes after a series of scandals that have rocked the company over the past year, forcing the board of directors to call an investigation into Uber's culture and business practices.

The results of that investigation, conducted by Eric H. Holder Jr. of Covington & Burling, were delivered to Uber's board on Sunday. Mr. Holder's report recommended that Mr. Michael depart the company, and the board said on Sunday evening that it had accepted all of the recommendations.










*Document: Email From Departing Uber Executive *

"Uber has a long way to go to achieve all that it can, and I am looking forward to seeing what you accomplish in the years ahead," Mr. Michael said in his departure note to employees.

It is not clear whether Mr. Michael, a deputy to Travis Kalanick, Uber's chief executive, resigned or was terminated. Uber confirmed his departure but declined to comment further.

The move is the latest in a series of turns for Uber, which is valued at nearly $70 billion and operates in hundreds of cities globally. The company is expected to deliver the full results of the investigation at a meeting at its San Francisco headquarters on Tuesday morning.

David Richter, a business development executive at Uber, will take over Mr. Michael's position as senior vice president for business, according to the email.

In the email, Mr. Michael noted his pride in Uber's fund-raising abilities and the diverse team he built underneath him: "I signed on with the company almost four years ago, and it has truly been the experience of a lifetime helping Uber become the fastest-growing company of all time - spanning 75 countries with over 14,000 employees.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

'
I can see in the not to distant future, that articles such as the above will state:

" ........series of turns for Uber, which *was once* valued at nearly $70 billion and *once operated* in hundreds of cities globally".


----------

